# What happens to my Campervan if I die in Europe?



## Yorkcov (Jan 21, 2019)

A bit macabre I know but just preparing insurance etc for my 3 months to Portugal. Medical insurance repatriates me  but I don't think  recovery covers in the event of my death. Anyone any ideas?
Alan


----------



## delicagirl (Jan 21, 2019)

runnach said:


> Write it down, like your will, if I die, my body will be repatriated within my Campervan, on top of a recovery vehicle, to my homeland.



who will pay?    i doubt your recovery policy will include a clause allowing recovery of a corpse  and a campervan  

You cold ask your insurer if they have ever had such an ocurrence and what they advise

there are also some regulation about the transport of corpses in UK  -  i bet its even more regulated if the journey crosses the channel ....  

My guess would be that your Estate will be responsible for its recovery and no doubt parking/storage  charges would be levied whilst you slumber in a coffin on your way back to Blighty.....

This would make a great comic drama....  

 good luck with this...

i will follow with interest.


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Jan 21, 2019)

A lot of breakdown policies will bring your vehicle home if you are too ill to drive so it might come under this.


----------



## guerdeval (Jan 21, 2019)

I can promise you, as someone who has come closer to death than most, the fate of your camper will not be on your mind. If and when it happens you'll have bigger things to worry about.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jan 21, 2019)

helen262 said:


> A lot of breakdown policies will bring your vehicle home if you are too ill to drive so it might come under this.



I suppose if you`re dead then you`re not quite up to driving it yourself so they will provide a driver    :dance:


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 21, 2019)

*Travel insurance or Campervan*

Should you die because of a road accident then I would expect (?) the vehicle insurance to cover all the costs of repatriation of the vehicle and  my wife (who cannot drive) !

If I were to die of natural causes or the like..( ie wife beating me to death ?)
I would expect travel insurance to do the same !

My only concern is for my wife ( who would not beat me to death)

I have put in my will..
1 If I die in Thailand then burn me as they do in Thailand
2 If travelling in Europe then burn me in UK (but take my ashes to Thailand)
End of will
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

And put them in the garden (No NOT the BBQ)
So she has  to pray/chant (Buddhism) to my ashes every day ! (No No No)


Little Johnny was late for school one day...The teacher asked why
(yes you can see it coming..)
Johnny "My grandma got a burn today"
Teacher "Not badly I hope?"
Johnny "They don't bugger about at the crematorium miss !"

You may have gathered I am not religious


----------



## antiquesam (Jan 21, 2019)

Why do you care? You are unlikely to have any use for it.


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 21, 2019)

*True but.....*



antiquesam said:


> Why do you care? You are unlikely to have any use for it.



No but I would hope my wife could get some funds from it

Do not like the thought of it being wasted.!
But as you say.....
Ps the funds would not be needed but........?
Why should others benefit when it would be part of my "Estate" !

Terry Please note the "Scottish instinct"


----------



## runnach (Jan 21, 2019)

Normally medical insurance is concerned repatriating sick, ill or dead people vehicle recovery covers exactly that,some repatriate the driver and family bt normally as a result of vehicle failure or accident not as a result of medical issues

Collette you are right transporting dead people across county borders does incur an extremely old tax that hasn't been revoked I have no idea how much or whether it still applies

CHanna


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 21, 2019)

*So..*

We just need to be careful where we die !:wacko:

Ps Statistics show

1 Many die in bed
2 Many die in hospital
3 Many die at night
4 Many die in their sleep

So do not sleep in a hospital bed at night !


----------



## delicagirl (Jan 21, 2019)

guerdeval said:


> I can promise you, as someone who has come closer to death than most, the fate of your camper will not be on your mind. If and when it happens you'll have bigger things to worry about.




but your next of kin will have enough to deal with foreign undertakers    etc   after you shuffle off this mortal coil   -  without not knowing what to do re the van   -  i think its a wise investigation to be undertaking now....


----------



## Pauljenny (Jan 21, 2019)

Using statistics from 20 years personal experience...
.
Only one of our friends, family or ex pat acquaintances has died in Portugal .
All those who have undergone a terminal experience, have done so in their home countries.
.
You're making a wise choice, coming to Portugal.
Avoid Cheap red wine in Tetra Packs, take care on roundabouts and NEVER kiss anyone who has used a budget airline, in the last 10 days..
You'll be fine.


----------



## runnach (Jan 21, 2019)

Caravan club is worth investigating lots of good claim reviews I have seen ( not from dead people though)

Channa


----------



## colinm (Jan 21, 2019)

Extract from my Saga insurance/breakdown cover.


> If there is an accidental injury, sudden illness or death within the geographical
> limits which means that there is no insured person with the insured vehicle
> at the time who can drive the insured vehicle, we will pay for a qualified
> person to drive the insured vehicle and up to six insured persons back to
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 74361 (Jan 21, 2019)

As far as repatriation of a body from overseas to UK the most specialist firm is Kenyons.

See here

Repatriation of Dead Bodies | Kenyon International Emergency Services

When I was handling aircraft accidents insurance claims we had a copy of their operating manual to hand.

They are probably not cheap but they would take the prssure off your wife, or you in the event she died first. They know the rules in foreign countries and the local undertakers.

If your insurance, either MH or Medical covers the repatriation of a body, their fees and the transport costs should be covered.

Geoff


----------



## barryd (Jan 21, 2019)

Maybe we should have some volunteers on here as some kind of emergency camper rescue team.  If you croak one of us will fly out and pick it up as long as you keep the fridge stocked with Leffe and wine and someone coughs up for the diesel and flights.  I would do it but I only do about twenty miles a day so it might take a while.


----------



## Yorkcov (Jan 21, 2019)

Just had this from Safeguard, my insurance company:

Good Afternoon

In the event of a customer being unable to drive their vehicle due to bodily harm, illness or death our Safeguard Assistance European cover can repatriate the vehicle in the event of their being no other named driver able to drive the vehicle due to circumstances.

Kind Regards

Spose I only care because I don't want my kids to be saddled with the problem. My travel insurance would arrange to repatriate my body

Alan


----------



## n brown (Jan 21, 2019)

my son in law would happily drive your camper back to blighty for a fee , with you in bed ,suitably wrapped of course , to save repatriation costs . not even sure it's illegal . you wouldn't be noticed till customs uk, and what could they do ?


----------



## Haaamster (Jan 21, 2019)

n brown said:


> my son in law would happily drive your camper back to blighty for a fee , with you in bed ,suitably wrapped of course , to save repatriation costs . not even sure it's illegal . you wouldn't be noticed till customs uk, and what could they do ?



He could double up on his duty free fags and beer as well, win win situation :cheers:


----------



## Clunegapyears (Jan 21, 2019)

We’ve already discussed that the shower will be out of use as we other (dead) half back.  Our funeral plans kick in as soon as the corpse lands in the U.K.

Van is is James’ name ... but it is specified in his Will, that he leaves it to me.  . Not enough of an incentive to bump him off though!


----------



## bobj808 (Jan 21, 2019)

Avoid Naples and you should be ok


----------



## barryd (Jan 22, 2019)

Yorkcov said:


> Just had this from Safeguard, my insurance company:
> 
> Good Afternoon
> 
> ...



Thats interesting.  I used to be with Safeguard and I took Mrs D off the insurance as a named drive just in case I was ever in the situation where I was unable to drive, fell off an Alp, eaten by a Great White out in the Kayak or whatever and they insisted she drove it home as a named driver.  She has never driven anything bigger than a car.  I asked them about it and they said they wouldnt insist she drove it but your post suggests otherwise.  I think when we bought it she was going to have a go so I put her on the insurance but she took one look at it and said no way.


----------



## Deleted user 48797 (Jan 22, 2019)

Although we are insured for this eventuality I believe many British motorhomers are not, however in this instance would any members volunteer to bring a van back subject to insurance cover and espenses, I would?   I believe the Hymer club cover this with membership.


----------



## antiquesam (Jan 22, 2019)

Bigusdickus said:


> Although we are insured for this eventuality I believe many British motorhomers are not, however in this instance would any members volunteer to bring a van back subject to insurance cover and espenses, I would?   I believe the Hymer club cover this with membership.



I'm always up for an adventure.


----------



## Fisherman (Jan 22, 2019)

You could always pay for cryogenic storage of your body.
Your van stored within a compound nearby.
Then decades from now you will be defrosted and fixed using advanced technology.


Then drive the van home yourself.

But before you do remember your insurance will have ran out years ago,
And you will need a service and an mot.


----------



## vwalan (Jan 22, 2019)

n brown said:


> my son in law would happily drive your camper back to blighty for a fee , with you in bed ,suitably wrapped of course , to save repatriation costs . not even sure it's illegal . you wouldn't be noticed till customs uk, and what could they do ?



would they even know . been through customs many times and just shown passports they havnt seen people ,a few times they were asleep in bed . just point to them. 
i know a husband that died in morocco several years ago and was driven back all the way to uk . 
the wife didnt sleep with him at night ,she slept in another camper.


----------



## guerdeval (Jan 22, 2019)

I have for sale a 'Busse post mortem kit with tags, ties and straps £15.  Only used once.


----------



## delicagirl (Jan 22, 2019)

last year in France i broke down near Bordeaux ...  long story  ..   but when i was arguing with my Recovery company to repatriate me and the van because i could not get repairs done...    they alleged i did not have sufficient cover. They  were wrong.  But  -  they would have wanted $3900 euros to take my van to Cherbourg  -   but not to my home -  using a huge cost per mile to calculate the cost. 

I did eventually sort it out myself and  get parts shipped over from somerset which the local french garage fitted and was able to continue in France.. 

The thing i learnt is to read the recovery policy VERY carefully, always have it in the van - and find out the maximum sum for recovery/repairs which the policy offers.   This amount will be  per annum...   so if you had an expensive recovery problem early in the year you might not be fully covered for another major cost at the end of the year.


----------



## Pauljenny (Jan 22, 2019)

vwalan said:


> would they even know . been through customs many times and just shown passports they havnt seen people ,a few times they were asleep in bed . just point to them.
> i know a husband that died in morocco several years ago and was driven back all the way to uk .
> the wife didnt sleep with him at night ,she slept in another camper.



With your rig, Alan, you could make a decent business, collecting stiff members.. Oops!  Members who have passed away, while away...

You could get a couple of dozen packed in. 
No problems with storage in the winter, but You might have to get a move on, July and August.


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 22, 2019)

*Not a good idea*



Pauljenny said:


> With your rig, Alan, you could make a decent business, collecting stiff members.. Oops!  Members who have passed away, while away...
> 
> You could get a couple of dozen packed in.
> No problems with storage in the winter, but You might have to get a move on, July and August.



IE A Dead Loss !
Unless you have a good freezer
Tighter checks after the BR day !

Mind you everyone cadaver good time
Perhaps the publisher "Mills and Boon" could commission some novels
Or should it be Burke and Hare

Watched a silly "French film or was it Italian".on our flight here.
Young woman put her grandmother who died in the Freezer to keep claiming her benefits..
It is not the cough that carries you off
It is the Coffin the carry you Off in


----------



## Biggarmac (Jan 23, 2019)

What's all this about bringing bodies back.  They have crematoriums in Spain etc.  Burn the body and bring it back in a nice simple little urn.


----------

